# E-Sys launcher token?



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaunbmw216 said:


> hi
> im after the token generator part of the launcher. The file i have does not seem to work. i would really like your help too get the generator installled and working and a valid pin
> Thanks
> Shaun


PM sent.


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks
I can’t see a token generator does that mean it’s not needed using that method. I’ve literally tried for a week to get it working. No matter what I do I can’t get it it show the target list when open Esys 
Thanks 
Shaun


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaunbmw216 said:


> Thanks
> I can’t see a token generator does that mean it’s not needed using that method. I’ve literally tried for a week to get it working. No matter what I do I can’t get it it show the target list when open Esys
> Thanks
> Shaun


E-Sys beginning with Version 3.34.0 no longer requires an .est Token, although a CAFD Mapping solution such as BimmerUtility is still needed for use with PSdZData since 54.2.


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys beginning with Version 3.34.0 no longer requires an .est Token, although a CAFD Mapping solution such as BimmerUtility is still needed for use with PSdZData since 54.2.


That’s great. I suppose I’m better deleting the Esys and psdzdata files i have and starting from scratch ?
Thanks 
Shaun


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaunbmw216 said:


> That’s great. I suppose I’m better deleting the Esys and psdzdata files i have and starting from scratch ?
> Thanks
> Shaun


I would.


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I would.


Thanks so much I’ll let you know how it goes 😂
Shaun


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

So far so good. Now stuck on the bummer utility part where do I find that to extract ?
Thanks 
Shaun


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaunbmw216 said:


> So far so good. Now stuck on the bummer utility part where do I find that to extract ?
> Thanks
> Shaun


You need to get from Developer Website.


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

Can you alter anything with just Esys itself or do you need to download that for anything to work 
Thanks 
Shaun


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaunbmw216 said:


> Can you alter anything with just Esys itself or do you need to download that for anything to work
> Thanks
> Shaun


It is needed for any custom FDL Coding. VO Coding and Programming can be done with just E-Sys.


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

I am after activating my cruise control I’ve fitted on my 216d active tourer f45. Is easy enough ? 
again thanks
Shaun


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaunbmw216 said:


> I am after activating my cruise control I’ve fitted on my 216d active tourer f45. Is easy enough ?
> again thanks
> Shaun


Activating it? Did you retrofit hardware for it?


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

Yes the wheel had the Lim switch so I’ve fitted the relevant cruise switch but need code it now. I have the instructions on how to do it and Esys is now showing a full targetselector list which it has never done so far 
Thanks 
Shaun


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaunbmw216 said:


> Yes the wheel had the Lim switch so I’ve fitted the relevant cruise switch but need code it now. I have the instructions on how to do it and Esys is now showing a full targetselector list which it has never done so far
> Thanks
> Shaun


Pick the correct Target Selector for your car. 

What does coding instruction say must be coded?


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

Add 544 Inot salpa element and code bdcbody,hu entrynav,kombi and dsc2
Thanks again
Shaun


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaunbmw216 said:


> Add 544 Inot salpa element and code bdcbody,hu entrynav,kombi and dsc2
> Thanks again
> Shaun


So here only VO Coding, so only E-Sys and PSdZData needed.


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

Fabulous. Thanks so much for your help. Really appreciate it 
Happy Shaun 😊😊


----------



## Shaunbmw216 (3 mo ago)

Hi again 
Quick question, will the F30 cheat sheet codes work on my 316d active tourer F45? 
Cheers 
Shaun


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaunbmw216 said:


> Hi again
> Quick question, will the F30 cheat sheet codes work on my 316d active tourer F45?
> Cheers
> Shaun


Cheat codes are ECU Specific, so to the extent they have same ECU(s) and supporting hardware, then yes.


----------



## rob_March (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, may I also receive a working token file? Thanks.


----------



## gc36vonk (3 mo ago)

Hi 


shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could you also send me a new token? thanks!


----------



## Peri46 (3 mo ago)

Hello Shawm, could you provide me a token for the 2.82 launcher too? Thanks a lot!


----------



## E36-1Owner (3 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I need the token as well. Trying to set up 2.8.2 or newer and having a real tough time. Thanks


----------



## biiino (May 24, 2018)

Hello @shawnsheridan i have same problem as stanospeed on fist page. Also i dont have working est token i try to reach u on bimmerpost.com but i do not have activated PM. Please could u help me here ?


----------



## ludiii (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello shawnsheridan,

could you also send me a est token file for launcher 2.8.2? Thanks!


----------



## Rorzaborg (3 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, would appreciate if you could send me a valid token too.


----------



## Jamie13 (Oct 13, 2019)

harry041291 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can I please get a current token for 2.8.2? Says the current one expired


did you find one?


----------



## stanospeed (Jan 1, 2021)

Jamie13 said:


> did you find one?


Yes i runing with E-Sys_3.30.1_Setup and E-Sys_Launcher_PRO_v2.8.1_Build_155 licenced for 50 years


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jamie13 said:


> did you find one?


sent PM info


----------



## E36-1Owner (3 mo ago)

stanospeed said:


> Yes i runing with E-Sys_3.30.1_Setup and E-Sys_Launcher_PRO_v2.8.1_Build_155 licenced for 50 years


I could use one as well, any help?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

E36-1Owner said:


> I could use one as well, any help?


PM sent ino


----------



## tudorcr (2 mo ago)

stanospeed said:


> Yes i runing with E-Sys_3.30.1_Setup and E-Sys_Launcher_PRO_v2.8.1_Build_155 licenced for 50 years


hello brro can u help me out? thanks


----------



## tudorcr (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent ino


can you help me too bro? thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tudorcr said:


> can you help me too bro? thanks


PM sent info


----------



## westlund (2 mo ago)

could you send pm to me aswell, for e sys 2.8.2


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

westlund said:


> could you send pm to me aswell, for e sys 2.8.2


PM sent info


----------



## Peri46 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent info


Could you please send me one as well? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Peri46 said:


> Could you please send me one as well? Thanks a lot!


PM sent info


----------



## rhombusvt (Aug 19, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent info


Count me in for new token please


----------



## neon33 (2 mo ago)

Could you please send me one as well? Thank you!


----------



## DinNorm (2 mo ago)

Hello, could someone send me a not expired token for 2.8.2? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vanderneto said:


> 2012 bmw 118i 1.6 turbo, f20
> is there any way to do it with an older esys and pszd datas with cafd mapping.. etc?


PSdZData has been trimmed since 54.1 so old psdzdata won't help you. You need an external CAFD Mapping solution.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DinNorm said:


> Hello, could someone send me a not expired token for 2.8.2? Thanks!


There is none. Need a new CAFD Mapping solution.


----------



## DinNorm (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is none. Need a new CAFD Mapping solution.


okay, and for what solution should I looking for? I just want to code some things with an old F45 (2015).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DinNorm said:


> okay, and for what solution should I looking for? I just want to code some things with an old F45 (2015).


I use BimmerUtility.


----------



## DinNorm (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I use BimmerUtility.


okay, but I am looking for a solution that dont cost me anything 
very old psdzdata could work?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DinNorm said:


> okay, but I am looking for a solution that dont cost me anything
> very old psdzdata could work?


PSdZData has been trimmed since 54.1 so old psdzdata won't help you.


----------



## vanderneto (4 mo ago)

DinNorm said:


> okay, but I am looking for a solution that dont cost me anything
> very old psdzdata could work?


Im searching for the same thing, if u find let me know please, i'll inform you if I find something.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vanderneto said:


> Im searching for the same thing, if u find let me know please, i'll inform you if I find something.


Search for old outdated hacked Launcher PRO 2.8.1. If lucky, all your CAFD will be supported.


----------



## FastCooler (3 mo ago)

I´m a newbie in coding and I found an E-Sys 3.30.1 with Launcher Pro 2.8.1, but I´m not sure the best PSdZ version to work with a F20 LCI 2.

Would you help to find the best version for these?
How can I find the CAFD supported in my car?
Any other advise?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FastCooler said:


> I´m a newbie in coding and I found an E-Sys 3.30.1 with Launcher Pro 2.8.1, but I´m not sure the best PSdZ version to work with a F20 LCI 2.
> 
> Would you help to find the best version for these?
> How can I find the CAFD supported in my car?
> ...


Use latest PSdZData, and CAFD are always supported. PM sent.


----------



## vanderneto (4 mo ago)

FastCooler said:


> I´m a newbie in coding and I found an E-Sys 3.30.1 with Launcher Pro 2.8.1, but I´m not sure the best PSdZ version to work with a F20 LCI 2.
> 
> Would you help to find the best version for these?
> How can I find the CAFD supported in my car?
> ...


Can you please share with me the launcher pro and e-sys? I didnt find links working.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vanderneto said:


> Can you please share with me the launcher pro and e-sys? I didnt find links working.


Probably smarter to PM him where he is sure to get your question.


----------



## vanderneto (4 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Probably smarter to PM him where he is sure to get your question.


Can't PM him.. I tried


----------



## FastCooler (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the comment Shawn,

I believe that forum rules doesn´t allowed to share links in public threads, I´ll try to reach vanderneto through PM


----------



## krapalik88 (2 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan
Hi Shawn, Would you please provide me with a download link for esys + launcher?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krapalik88 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Hi Shawn, Would you please provide me with a download link for esys + launcher?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## krapalik88 (2 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much


----------



## krapalik88 (2 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan
Is Bimmer Utility a must buy? Can I find a free version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krapalik88 said:


> @shawnsheridan
> Is Bimmer Utility a must buy? Can I find a free version?


There is no Free version of BimmerUtility.


----------



## SUHAIBZAH (1 mo ago)

hello <can you please provide me with the cheat sheet for G series (ID7) the steps to add M-logo and Video moton


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SUHAIBZAH said:


> hello <can you please provide me with the cheat sheet for G series (ID7) the steps to add M-logo and Video moton


I do not have G-Series Cheat Sheets. Cheat Code .xml files for use with Launcher / BimmerUtility replaced Cheat Sheets long ago. PM sent.


----------



## dantsatskin (8 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you Shawn for the quick response!


----------



## A8500rpm (13 d ago)

Hi Shawn, I'm getting the token expired message, can you kindly help me with this please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

A8500rpm said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm getting the token expired message, can you kindly help me with this please?


PM sent.


----------



## A8500rpm (13 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank You Shawn, the issue i have is that I have replaced my headlights and they now dont work and I need to code them. Do i just need to install E sys and the PSdZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

A8500rpm said:


> Thank You Shawn, the issue i have is that I have replaced my headlights and they now dont work and I need to code them. Do i just need to install E sys and the PSdZData?


If you can VO Code your lights, then only E-Sys and PSdZData needed. If you have to FDL Code them, you need CAFD Mapping add-on like BimmerUtility.


----------



## A8500rpm (13 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you can VO Code your lights, then only E-Sys and PSdZData needed. If you have to FDL Code them, you need CAFD Mapping add-on like BimmerUtility.


Thank You, will give that a go.


----------



## chris330 (11 d ago)

@shawnsheridan hello!
could you please send me a PM with where I can download e-sys, Launcher Pro, and token generator? I need to code an F Serie.

Many thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chris330 said:


> @shawnsheridan hello!
> could you please send me a PM with where I can download e-sys, Launcher Pro, and token generator? I need to code an F Serie.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Ventsi15 (6 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could you send me a token for 2.82 please!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ventsi15 said:


> Could you send me a token for 2.82 please!!


PM sent.


----------



## lionel2 (6 d ago)

Could you send me a token for 2.82 please!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lionel2 said:


> Could you send me a token for 2.82 please!!


PM sent.


----------



## Dario04 (6 d ago)

token for 2.82 please?


----------



## Dario04 (6 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can I have one too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dario04 said:


> token for 2.82 please?





Dario04 said:


> Can I have one too?


PM sent.


----------



## tommyboy2000 (5 d ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Could I get a token for 2.8.2 Launcher too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tommyboy2000 said:


> Could I get a token for 2.8.2 Launcher too?


PM sent.


----------



## di-tech (a moment ago)

Hi guys. Could I get a token for 2.8.1 Launcher? Please


----------

